# Belgian Bands



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Hi!

I was wondering today, as at my local radio station they're only playing music from Belgian bands this week, how much music you guys now from Belgian bands?

Just like England, there are a lot of great bands over here who make great music but sometimes for some reason they just can't get any airtime outside the borders. Not all of them though, so let's start with something you guys prolly know?

dEuS - Suds & Soda





K's Choise - Not an addict





I hate this song but was a big hit so... :lol:





Channel Zero, Belgian metal. The numbers 'Help' and 'Suck My Energy' are the most popular but I also like htis one





Now some more unknow bands (for you guys)
First my favorite: The Black Box Revelation. A band which consists of two members. They are only 19 and 21 yo and are allready playing for 5 years so they started quite early. They play nice garage rock with some blues influences :thumb:

I Think I Like You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=

Love Licks






Onybody know these guys?






or






or






or






Or some more beat maybe?






I'm sure you know Soulwax/2 Many Dj's?






Milc Inc is also big here (and abroad actualy) but not my style realy :lol:






And for last, also one of my personal favorites:






Wondering what you guys think of it and if you know some Belgian bands by yourself? :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great music, but I'm from Belgium so I think that doesn't count


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

Tuurlijk wel


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Novastar, been waiting for them to come to the UK for some time now


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

essjay said:


> Novastar, been waiting for them to come to the UK for some time now


Do they still make music? Don't know actualy


----------

